# Text Schatten ect



## martinxa (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich will mir einen banner erstellen, kenne mich aber noch nicht so gut aus in ps7 und wollte mal fragen wie ich einen Schatten bei einem Text mache? Und auch das der äussere Bereich zb schwarz ist, wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Januar 2004)

In der Ebenenpalette findest du ein kleines geschwungenes f ganz links unten.
Wichtig ist, dass deine Textebene markiert ist.

Wenn du darauf klickst kannst du z.B. Schlagschatten aussen erstellen.
Um den Rand zu machen klickst du zusätzlich auf Kontur und passt das ganze deinen Vorstellungen an.

Alex


----------



## da_Dj (17. Januar 2004)

Du kannst auch die Textebene kopieren, schwarz einfärben [z.B. mit Strg+U Haken bei "Färben nicht vergessen] weichzeichnen, Deckkraft verändern und leicht versetzt hinter den Text schieben oder du versuchst eine der viele anderen Möglichkeiten, gibt mehr als genug in PS


----------

